# Evil Circus/Carnival music, sound effects, and evil clown laughter.



## Dark lord

Check your PM, think I have some stuff for ya !


----------



## GhostHost999

Dark lord said:


> Check your PM, think I have some stuff for ya !


I already did. Thank you very much! just what I was looking for.


----------



## Mister P

Darklord, could u pm me please also. This is a theme I was thinking of for my party (changed mind for this year due to a lack of music etc) but will defo keep on the back burner for next year.


----------



## star_girl_mag

Check out Evil Intentions vol 7 and Circus fun on Freeplaymusic.com The resident evil theme has allways reminded me a little of this theme. 




















Huge portions of Danny Elfman's scores also sound like circus music to me. 





Good luck! I wasn't sure what you were looking for as far as style goes and I'm sure alot of these will be unusable for you.


----------



## Mister P

Star girl....you are a genius!!!


----------



## Dark lord

Mister P said:


> Darklord, could u pm me please also. This is a theme I was thinking of for my party (changed mind for this year due to a lack of music etc) but will defo keep on the back burner for next year.


Gotcha covered - Pm'ed. Think I have enough for you to use for a party this year & next....LoL

Hope it helps.


----------



## jokersall

where else to look besides the dark carnival? hit me up if youre lacking and im sure we can come up with a few hallowicked songs for ya


----------



## Mister P

Dark Lord, you are also a genius....that stuff is absolutely fantastic.

1,000,000% thanks.


----------



## Dark lord

Glad to help, just giving back to the same community of people that helped to further spawn my love for collecting this stuff over the years !

*disclaimer - when using this Twisted Carny music & SFX at your Halloween party or haunt, not responsible for persons at your party complaining that they have an unnerving discomfort towards clowns & / or circuses..... LoL,


----------



## Spookmaster




----------



## Verse 13

Still looking for circus music? Perhaps you might be interested in a song i wrote...


----------



## CoffinCircus

Evil Circus theme; sounds like my type of theme  This isn't very long, but this is from a horror survival videogame I played. I loved passing by the Carousel Room...but not when I was being chased *shivers* Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## BadTableManor

If you're still looking, here are a couple more...
Virgil Franklin has a cd called Klown. I like about half the songs on there a lot.
http://www.virgilmusic.net/music.html

And Michael Hedstrom's Midnight Circus is nice, too.
Amazon.com: Midnight Circus: Michael Hedstrom: Music


----------



## Dark lord

Yes both great CD's, have them & i'd say the same on Virgil's Klownz, about half I like- the other half....eh, but worth having ! Hedstrom's is also a good one.
& don't forget Nox Arcana's "Carnival of lost soul's" has some awesome tracks !!


----------



## OMGDan

I have carnival of lost soul's but whatever it is your PM'ing dark lord sounds better, any chance i could see what it is?


----------



## GhostHost999

I must say, the best one I ever heard, the one I truly liked the most was Ghosts of the Midway. I can imagine those evil clowns. Try listening to the ghosts of the midway song that dark lord pm'ed and watch at the same time the "Honky the clown" PROP video at youtube. You'll be convinced that this years, clowns are a must be at your haunt.


----------



## Dark lord

i plan on trying a complete mix on a twisted circus when I have some free time soon.

OMGDan, I zip ya the link in a bit.


----------



## Verse 13

You also might want to check out the Batman Returns soundtrack by Danny Elfman. If I remember correctly, there are some really good circus sounding pieces on there.


----------



## Gumpster09

Dark Lord could you send me a PM of the circus music you have. I had a clown/circus theme 2 years ago and it was pretty good, last years wasn't clowns and wasn't as good as I would have liked so this year I'm going back to clowns and would like so good music to help with them effect


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Verne Langdon's "Music for Magicians" is quite circus-y too. If you'd rather have just the sound of a great big carnival organ instead of a full orchestra, it is perfect.


----------



## bigleen

Hey Dark Lord...i am also looking for this exact same stuff!! please could i get a copy...many many MANY thanks!!


----------



## Dark lord

Gotchya covered !! check your Pm's


----------



## BadTableManor

Verse 13 said:


> Still looking for circus music? Perhaps you might be interested in a song i wrote...
> 
> YouTube - ‪Verse 13 - The Netherworld Circus‬‏


Wow, that's one intense song - I LOVE IT! You're a very talented songwriter, Verse 13.
*trots off to check out Verse's site...*


----------



## Dark lord

An awesome Cd Verse13 created, have in my collection, that circus one sold me right off - the rest were bonus tracks  !! ( Waiting for his next CD....................  )


----------



## Verse 13

I had to laugh about your "the rest were bonus tracks" comment Dark lord. Thanks again for the support guys!


----------



## bigleen

Wow...many thanks Dark Lord...i cant believe there is a 1hr laughter track on there!!!!


----------



## GhostHost999

Dark Lord's are awesome, and thanks to the names on them, I found one that matches my description exactly (laughter and eerie desolated music):






it's called "Hall of mirrors" from that same album of "Carnival of lost souls"
From NOX ARCANA


----------



## Dark lord

The whole album is awesome, order right from Nox Arcana's site.


----------



## paris1933

Hi Dark Lord, First post on here (just in the process of sorting my profile and getting a couple of pics up!) but I'm currently working on my Circus Theme for this year... and guess what... ) Any chance you could PM me the music/sound effects details?
Thanks old boy!


----------



## Dark lord

Check your PM & welcome to " The Family " ........of course you know you can _never_ leave now........LoL


----------



## paris1933

Lol.. as mentioned via PM already, you are a gent and a scholar sir!! Although when you say 'never' you mean '_never??_' 
Looking forward to having a good look through this place when I get home from work in a couple of hours! Love Halloween but it's still not really taking off as much over this side of the pond so I do my best each year to get people involved!!


----------



## Dark lord

Yes _Never_........ok well maybe when you go on vacation,....but when you get back.............. 

Well it's nice that we have you there then to give it your all there on that side of the pond to spread the Halloween word for us..........& you have us to help give you all kinds of devious ideas & projects to help you haunt ToTers over there !!

Give' em hell........& some candy helps too ! 

*PssssT - keep the gent & scholar on the down low,......... might tarnish my bad name here with good,DL just can't have that ya know,.........   LoL


----------



## mmf_1013

Hate to jump on the bandwagon here, but Dark Lord, can I get some of those tracks everyones raving about for the haunt I work with? 
(as I get on my knees and beg...)


----------



## Dark lord

The Bandwagon is happy to stop & pick ya up  PM sent with a little extra for you & gravestone manor !

& begging never necessary here, just a simple "pretty please with dead corpses pile on top" works fine for me....LoL....


----------



## ClownSINNER

http://youtu.be/k96Cv0YwJcI






I am also doing a clown theme
made my own mix for my haunt
don't know if you found what you are looking for 
but check my mix out


----------



## jayb

K, I just decided to go with the evil clown/jester for this year so, I will also beg for a pm.


----------



## Dark lord

jayb said:


> K, I just decided to go with the evil clown/jester for this year so, I will also beg for a pm.


You got it, PM link sent


----------



## frugal ghoul

Hey Dark lord,
I recently moved, so won't be doing my sideshow this year, "sigh" but I'm of the mind you can never have too much carnival stuff, soooo "pretty please with dead corpses pile on top" will ya send it to me as well? Thank You!


----------



## stormygirl84

I agree with Dark Lord's suggestion of Nox Arcana's _Carnival of Lost Souls._ I have most of their music (some on CD, some on iTunes), and this is easily my favorite of their albums.

Here's "Spellbound," my favorite track: 





Check out their whole website, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Dark lord

frugal ghoul said:


> Hey Dark lord,
> I recently moved, so won't be doing my sideshow this year, "sigh" but I'm of the mind you can never have too much carnival stuff, soooo "pretty please with dead corpses pile on top" will ya send it to me as well? Thank You!


Of course, you used the _magic words_, PM sent !


----------



## lita

I just got into Nox Arcana last year. Pretty great stuff for Halloween. Like everyone else, I really want whatever Dark Lord is pm-ing to everyone. Can I have it sent to me, too? Pretty please with dead corpses pile on top obviously.


----------



## Dark lord

lita said:


> I just got into Nox Arcana last year. Pretty great stuff for Halloween. Like everyone else, I really want whatever Dark Lord is pm-ing to everyone. Can I have it sent to me, too? Pretty please with dead corpses pile on top obviously.


& with those wonderful magic words..........check your PM !  Enjopy


----------



## Matt of the Dead

Just stumbled across this site in a desperate search for evil clown music and couldn't fight the urge to also ask sir Dark Lord for a PM, if possible of coarse!


----------



## Dark lord

Matt of the Dead said:


> Just stumbled across this site in a desperate search for evil clown music and couldn't fight the urge to also ask sir Dark Lord for a PM, if possible of coarse!


Hello & welcome to the family - you got it, PM sent !!


----------



## Jezebel Truant

I can't believe nobody mentioned this yet-- Midnight Syndicate's Carnival Arcane! It just came out this August and it's _fantastic._

Link


----------



## Matt of the Dead

All hail the Dark Lord!!

And yes Jezebel, the new Midnight Syndicate is great!


----------



## Conman

Hey Dark Lord! If it's not too much trouble I'd love to hear this music that everyone is raving about! I'm planning on doing some kind of dark circus room this year!

Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Thank you, just simply a collection I've amassed of music & effects for whatever theme your doing, in this case Twisted circus SFX stuff. PM / link being sent


----------



## star_girl_mag

I didn't mention it before and I am not sure if anyone else has yet but you might look into the soundtrack from "Something Wicked This Way Comes."


----------



## strangeredafternoon

Tom Waits has a couple tracks (Calliope and Knife Chase) on his Blood Money CD that might set the mood you want:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgHKRTKiHeQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKJV8VjyKeQ


----------



## the halloweenie

Hello Dark lord,

I run a charity haunted house over here in Ottawa, Canada. It would be so great if you could send me the tracks you have collected as this year we are doing the theme CarnEVIL.

Thank you!


----------



## Dark lord

You got it,......& a lot more ! Enjoy & hope it helps - PM sent


----------



## xcindyx

Dark Lord, I'm doing a carnival theme this year could you please pm me as well.


----------



## Dark lord

Welcome to the Family - PM sent, hope it helps ! & don't forget to post any pics / vids for us after


----------



## TheCrow13

DL can you send my way? For a newbe's first post


----------



## Dark lord

Welcome & Pm sent !!


----------



## lanie077

Dark lord, could i please get a copy of your carnival music. thanks so much


----------



## DarkManDustin

GhostHost999 said:


> As the title says, I'm looking for an evil circus, carnival, etc. Music, that can help me with a dark, full of evil clowns, circus themed room. I want music and sounds to make people feel desperate and crazy.


GhostHost999, check out Midnight Syndicate's Carnival Arcane. Great evil circus theme.


----------



## Dark lord

lanie077 said:


> Dark lord, could i please get a copy of your carnival music. thanks so much


You got it !! enjoy the other stuff too !


----------



## Sweet Bite

Dark Lord, I am looking for Evil laughing clown/circus music that can go on a cd to play in my clown room in our haunted barn. You have been so generous to have shared the collection that you put together and people seem to really like it. I would love to be able to get a copy. Thanking you in advance for your consideration and Happy Halloween to you!!


----------



## Dark lord

PM sent, with extra treats & no tricks,...LoL hope it helps.


----------



## AmyCopp20

LoL hope it helps.


----------



## Majou

May I please also bother you for a copy of the music Dark Lord? Thank you for your generosity! This will help a hundred times over!


----------



## Sauron the Great

Yes please the laughs I have are not all that scary and would like some really intense laughing


----------



## Dark lord

Sauron the Great said:


> Yes please the laughs I have are not all that scary and would like some really intense laughing


Sent you a care package PM that should cover ya ! Don't too lost in there...LoL


----------



## Dark lord

Majou said:


> May I please also bother you for a copy of the music Dark Lord? Thank you for your generosity! This will help a hundred times over!


You got it, & welcome to "The family".......  lots of stuff in there that should do it !


----------



## stay_inspired

*Carnival Music from Dark Lord*

Oh Dark Lord you are my hero !!! I have been searching for just the right carnival music to set our tone could you PLEASE send me over the collection of carnival/circus sounds and music you have it would be sooooo appreciated!!! thanks a ton and Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## robisc

Dark Lord seems to have some magical audio here, I'm down to almost the last nail in my garage haunt and am now starting lighting and audio for the big weekend and have one clown dot room and need some music to go over and would love to have a listen to this please, thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark lord

stay_inspired said:


> Oh Dark Lord you are my hero !!! I have been searching for just the right carnival music to set our tone could you PLEASE send me over the collection of carnival/circus sounds and music you have it would be sooooo appreciated!!! thanks a ton and Happy Halloween everyone


You asked, you got it & a little more, Enjoy & happy Halloween from Dark Lord


----------



## Growler

Dark Lord, can I bother you to send me the music also? I know it's last min. but, I do NOT need it for this year so there isn't a rush. Just please keep me in mind and send it when you get a chance. Happy Haunting and ty in advance.

Growler


----------



## Dark lord

PM on it's way -


----------



## letslonstein

Dard Lord may I get send to me too


----------



## Dark lord

letslonstein said:


> Dard Lord may I get send to me too


Check your PM's !! Happy Halloween from DL.......


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare

I just wrote a piece on calliope for a freak show. Check it out at our site, "Carnival du Freaks". www.preludetoanightmare.com

If you like it, I'll send it to you.


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare

BTW, that goes for any piece, let me know I'll send you the mp3! We are releasing an album in April that is just this theme!


----------



## Growler

That piece is fantastic! I would love to get it. I'll check out some of the other pieces later on. If they are anything like that, wow, very impressive!


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare

Thanks, send me your e-mail, i'll send it to you! you can reply to [email protected]


----------



## HallowsEveUK

DL, any chance I could trouble you for that clown-ie/circus music/sfx?

Thank youuuu!


----------



## Dark lord

Prelude to a Nightmare said:


> BTW, that goes for any piece, let me know I'll send you the mp3! We are releasing an album in April that is just this theme!


Bought your 1st album when you 1st released & loved it, looking forward to your next released ! & I love your Circus one ! Popped onto your site - awesome sets so far !!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

well dark lord, Im game, send me your music please...lookin for an eerie jack in the box/ pop goes the weasel?...any Ideas?

[email protected]

Paco


----------



## corran123

*Circus Music*



Dark lord said:


> Check your PM, think I have some stuff for ya !


DarkLord, can you send me the links as well, we are doing a Circus Theme haunted house and have not found anything really good so far. Want to really knock it out tomorrow.


----------



## Dark lord

corran123 said:


> DarkLord, can you send me the links as well, we are doing a Circus Theme haunted house and have not found anything really good so far. Want to really knock it out tomorrow.


See my post here, I have opened my site up for this weekend - everything is in themed folders, you'll find what you need in the "Twisted Circus" folders. Good luck tonite !
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-sound-effects-collection-online-weekend.html


----------



## Dark lord

Crazy2ScareU said:


> well dark lord, Im game, send me your music please...lookin for an eerie jack in the box/ pop goes the weasel?...any Ideas?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Paco


See post #83 above - lots of stuff for ya !


----------



## smokeeater2193

Can u send me some music for next year doin a clown haunted,house theme. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord

Dark lord's private music / sound effects collection online this weekend – 10-29-2011,09:27 AM Report Post 
----------------------------------------------------------------
My Halloween treat to the members here, my private music & effects collection open to all !
Everything it in themed folders & there are several pages ( at lower right ) & there are some sub folders within the folders......don't get too lost !

So Happy Halloween & enjoy Some music may be locked out & due to volume of downloads recently, it may take some time, if there is a particular file you need that your having prob's with I can try to send it as an email drop file link.........
http://www.4shared.com/folder/iUfeknCs/My_Music.html
Password - hallotunes

Have a happy & safe Halloween
DL 
--------------------------------
You'll find the Carny stuff in the "Twisted Circus" folder & some sub folders, there are multiple pages of stuff.......


----------



## smokeeater2193

Thank u so much


----------



## Dark lord

No prob, should be enough circus stuff in there for ya & a year to prop-up with idea's here from members this year, so should have an great Halloween circus in 2012 ( before the world ends...LoL )


----------



## pumpkinpie

Dark lord said:


> Glad to help, just giving back to the same community of people that helped to further spawn my love for collecting this stuff over the years !
> 
> *disclaimer - when using this Twisted Carny music & SFX at your Halloween party or haunt, not responsible for persons at your party complaining that they have an unnerving discomfort towards clowns & / or circuses..... LoL,


Haha...I would love that PM as well if you dont mind ..we are doing this theme circus/carnival for this years party and I am at a complete loss...Thanks so much Dark lord [email protected]


----------



## Haunted Dogs

Dark Lord, thanks again for the AWESOME circus/carnevil music! hehehehe...especially loved the zombie clown!


----------



## Dark lord

Haunted Dogs said:


> Dark Lord, thanks again for the AWESOME circus/carnevil music! hehehehe...especially loved the zombie clown!


Your are so welcome ! Yes the zombie clowns...  ...they're coming to take you away.....Ha-Ha


----------



## chinclub

I would love it too if you don't mind. Pretty please with spiders on top.


----------



## HauntedHorror

I love Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana's carnival/circus CDs if you don't already have those, you can get them on Youtube. Virgil's CD- Klown is pretty good too...


Sorry I just have to add this weird/crazy song by Crispin Glover "Clowny Clown Clown". I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet?

(the video is really weird too)


----------



## halloweencreature

Hey Dark Lord....are you still helping those out that need carnival music?? Please pm if you could


----------



## Dark lord

halloweencreature said:


> Hey Dark Lord....are you still helping those out that need carnival music?? Please pm if you could



Sure can - sent ya a PM


----------



## GiggleFairy

Raises hand! OOOOH PICK ME! PICK ME!

I love, love, love carnival music!


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Dark Lord I am doing a Haunted House as a fundraiser for out elementary school and we have a CarnEvil theme. I would love to have some of your music ! If you could please PM me I would be so thankful!


----------



## Dark lord

PM'ed you some links - enjoy the circus.......LoL & watch out for dem klownz.........


----------



## Gorillafoot

Hello Dark lord, new user here....I too am doing a Carnival themed party this year and am having trouble with music/sounds. If you could help out that would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Gorillafoot said:


> Hello Dark lord, new user here....I too am doing a Carnival themed party this year and am having trouble with music/sounds. If you could help out that would be awesome. Thanks!


Hello & welcome to the family ( of course you can never leave now,......LoL ) Happy to help ya out, got ya covered. Will PM you file links.


----------



## Gorillafoot

Thank you Dark Lord! And I don't plan on leaving.


----------



## Führer of Fright

GhostHost999 said:


> As the title says, I'm looking for an evil circus, carnival, etc. Music, that can help me with a dark, full of evil clowns, circus themed room. I want music and sounds to make people feel desperate and crazy.


If you have time, I've been looking for the same thing. Would much appreciate any help!


----------



## Führer of Fright

GhostHost999 said:


> As the title says, I'm looking for an evil circus, carnival, etc. Music, that can help me with a dark, full of evil clowns, circus themed room. I want music and sounds to make people feel desperate and crazy.


If you have time, I've been looking for the same thing. Would much appreciate any help!


----------



## Dark lord

PM links sent, Have fun !


----------



## Witchy)♥(Woman

we have a werewolf we made and we are looking for wolf howling as real as possible to go with it, we have all kinds of creeps lol need lots of music and sounds thanks in advanced )♥(


----------



## Dark lord

I'll see what I have for Werewolf as "real" as possible......   PM me as to more of what critter & creep sounds & music of your haunt theme needs & I'll see what I have or come up with....


----------



## AAHalloween

Hello Dark Lord I just joined this forum, and I am also looking for some scary carnival music/sounds... I would love to hear what it is that you have available if it isn't too much trouble! Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Dark lord

Hello AAHalloween & welcome to the family ( of course you can never leave now....  ..LoL ), Never too much trouble to help forum members with they're SFX needs. PM me an email addy, more than happy to send you some Twisted carny stuff


----------



## Chewbacca

*Me too! Me Too!! *

Sorry Dark Lord, I couldn't help myself. 

I'd like to take a look at what you have as well. 

In case you're interested I wrote a little windows app that will play a directory of SFX sounds in mp3 format. The app plays them in random order and you can set a range of time for it to play the next SFX. I use it to add random sounds to the background for my haunted garage and main party music.

Thanks


----------



## Zombastic

Thank you so much for hooking us all up Dark lord!!!!! 
I wanted circus music with some evil clowns laughing over it and I found just what I was looking for.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Dark lord

Glad to help ! I always try to always deliver the good stuff


----------



## dnj924

Hello Dark lord, im new here and have seen people coming to you about creepy carnival music. Could you help me out as well?


----------



## Dark lord

dnj924 said:


> Hello Dark lord, im new here and have seen people coming to you about creepy carnival music. Could you help me out as well?


Sure can, sent you a PM with links.
Enjoy & keep us posted with pics from the big nite !


----------



## wickedwood

Hi Dark Lord, I have been looking for some creepy carnival music for my haunt, could you please help me out?


----------



## Dark lord

wickedwood said:


> Hi Dark Lord, I have been looking for some creepy carnival music for my haunt, could you please help me out?


Pm sent ! Enjoy


----------



## Matthew Zeller

I have recorded a Halloween song, The 13 Tricks of Halloween. The organ intro and outro might have the sound you're after.
We're only talking about the beginning and ending of a song and totaling around :15 or :20 seconds of play but you could
buy the tune and cut the organ out with some software and run it on a loop? Just a thought.

http://vibedeck.com/thethirteentricksofhalloween/the-thirteen-tricks-of-halloween

Matt


----------



## boog

Dark lord said:


> You got it,......& a lot more ! Enjoy & hope it helps - PM sent



new to the site have spent many hours looking for clown music seen you have a lot might i trouble you for some please thank you dark lord


----------



## Dark lord

boog said:


> new to the site have spent many hours looking for clown music seen you have a lot might i trouble you for some please thank you dark lord


Your search is over,..  ... pm sent - enjoy ! Keep us posted on your haunt & any pics or vids from the big nite !


----------



## FearTheReaper

I think I can can help u - I have a CD by Mannheim Steamroller and on it there's a track called "Midnight Carnival." It's pretty good and has just the right mix of scary music and sound effects! It will take me awhile to fish it out of my collection, so please be patient! Interested?


----------



## Debz

Dear Mr DL Sir, this is obviously an old thread but I am planning on a twisted circus/carny theme this year and would be most grateful if you could, perhaps see your way to hooking a sister up with the aforementioned scary sounds/music.
All appendages crossed
Miss D


----------



## Dark lord

Hi Debz, yes this is an old thread that "comes alive" every year as it gets close to Halloween, as Twisted Carny music & SFX seems to be popularly needed for members doing CarnEvil haunts / parties.....& hard to find good stuff....

Never a bother & always Happy to help members with my collection for they're carny haunt / party ( or any other haunt theme SFX ) - PM sent. Enjoy


----------



## Syates

Hey dark lord. Everyone seems to like your list. Could you PM me the list. I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Dark lord

Pm sent ! Enjoy -
DL


----------



## monkeysmiles

Hey Dark Lord! I would like to hear that collection too if you could Pm me, Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Hey monkeysmiles, PM sent - enjoy !!
DL


----------



## mchrys

Dark Lord, I was wondering if you could PM me the collection as well, thanks!


----------



## FearTheReaper

Looking through my music collection I have also found a CD called "Carnival of Lost Souls" if ur interested!


----------



## jokersall

Ummm yeah.... let me jump on the bandwagon too darklord. I don't need it for my haunt but I sure could use a good laugh for my phone.


----------



## justsomebody85

Hey Dark Lord,

Came across this post when looking for some evil circus music for a party with that exact theme. I used to have a lot but my hard drive crashed.. if you could PM me your pack, I would be most grateful. Thanks man


----------



## Dark lord

justsomebody85 said:


> Hey Dark Lord,
> 
> Came across this post when looking for some evil circus music for a party with that exact theme. I used to have a lot but my hard drive crashed.. if you could PM me your pack, I would be most grateful. Thanks man


Welcome to the family - no prob ! sent ya a CarnEvil care package zip file link ( will be available for 72hrs ) - Enjoy !!
-DL-


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Well I hate to do this to you...
But could I also get a lick? Lol
I've been looking everywhere for perfect carnival music and am running out of time and this seems so perfect 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dark lord

The Wretched Spawn said:


> Well I hate to do this to you...
> But could I also get a lick? Lol
> I've been looking everywhere for perfect carnival music and am running out of time and this seems so perfect
> Thank you in advance!


Not even a second though & never a prob, always glad to help members with any audio when I can, link pm'ed ! Enjoy !


----------



## ZeboTheClown

you know whati did one year for a clown room was slowed down the candyman theme song. sounded really creepy. if you need it im pretty sure i could put something together for you.


----------



## Zombastic

If you're looking for clowns laughing over the circus theme song, this one is great.
I'm gonna keep it on repeat in my clown room.
http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-The...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350793968&s=dmusic&sr=1-1


----------



## SgtScare

Dark Lord, could I possibly get the PM also? Thanks in advance, as it seems you have helped many folks since the beginning of this thread!


----------



## Dark lord

Yo SgtScare , check your PM, ya got a treat in your basket !


----------



## outdoorxtreme1

Looking for some evil clown laughter over scary circus music. Can anyone help?


----------



## Dark lord

outdoorxtreme1 said:


> Looking for some evil clown laughter over scary circus music. Can anyone help?


Check your Pm's for a goody in your bag !


----------



## mattdogg1223

hey dark lord can you hook me up with it too. Thanks


----------



## Dark lord

mattdogg1223 said:


> hey dark lord can you hook me up with it too. Thanks


I'll shoot you some links when i get back in a bit -


----------



## BERSERKO

Looking for some some Creepy Carnevil Music for Halloween Night... I have Nox Arcana Carnival of lost souls..any more suggestions or links would be great !


----------



## mattdogg1223

Can someone pm me the links from here


----------



## mattdogg1223

hey dark lord can u pm the links. thanks


----------



## Dark lord

Sorry Mattdogg, been off line & crazy busy - have been set up & doing a Haunt for a elementary schools fund raiser I do every year. I will PM you the link to a zip file now


----------



## mogub

Dark Lord, I'm looking to do a carnival/clown scene for next year, would like your music too, pleeeaasseee......


----------



## Dark lord

mogub said:


> Dark Lord, I'm looking to do a carnival/clown scene for next year, would like your music too, pleeeaasseee......


Sure thing  Putting together a new zip file & loading to DropBox for ya, takes a little time to upload. Will shoot ya a link in a bit


----------



## mogub

Thanks a lot Dark Lord, I really appreciate....


----------



## Dark lord

Your very welcome, I just PMed you the link - enjoy !


----------



## trac28

Dark lord could i please get a copy of your amazing work. I do clowns every year and running out of ideas on music


----------



## Dark lord

trac28 said:


> Dark lord could i please get a copy of your amazing work. I do clowns every year and running out of ideas on music


PM sent - Enjoy !


----------



## cbonz2002

Dark Lord,Can you send me the info on the clown music please? I am doing a clown theme for 2013. Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

cbonz2002 said:


> Dark Lord,Can you send me the info on the clown music please? I am doing a clown theme for 2013. Thanks!


More than happy to shoot ya some CarnEvil music & SFX files. Give me a few days, I will upload a zip file to Dropbox for you. My Dropbox is full at the moment with other file transfers, as soon as I can delete a few & get some extra space I will PM you a link


----------



## creepyqueen

Dark lord said:


> Check your PM, think I have some stuff for ya !


Hello! Can you please please please send me the pm too? I'm having a huge haunted carnival and really need the music/laughter. I really appreciate any help you can give. Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

PM's sent -


----------



## Dark lord

Re sent with new link.......Dropbox was having issues.......LoL


----------



## LBDogs

Dark Lord, could you send me the links. I'm doing a Carnevil theme, and looking for some good, carnival, evil clown, scary circus type of sound and music.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Dark lord

LBDogs said:


> Dark Lord, could you send me the links. I'm doing a Carnevil theme, and looking for some good, carnival, evil clown, scary circus type of sound and music.
> 
> thanks in advance.


PM me your email addy & I'll send you a zip file link that should more than cover ya !


----------



## audiozombiesound

Check out MORBID CIRCUS from Audio Zombie

audiozombiesound.com


----------



## Sally's Nightmare

Dark Lord,

Can you please PM me the links to your Carnival music? I'm doing a NBC Carnival and would love some scary carnival and laughing clown music! it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Dark lord

Sally's Nightmare said:


> Dark Lord,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links to your Carnival music? I'm doing a NBC Carnival and would love some scary carnival and laughing clown music! it would be greatly appreciated!!


Check ya Pm's


----------



## Die N Rott

Dark Lord,

Could I get your crazy carnival music that everyone is raving about? I do a clown section in my haunt every year and would love to take it up a notch with some new music and laughter! Everyone loves a creepy carnival! THANKS!!!


----------



## Dark lord

Die N Rott said:


> Dark Lord,
> 
> Could I get your crazy carnival music that everyone is raving about? I do a clown section in my haunt every year and would love to take it up a notch with some new music and laughter! Everyone loves a creepy carnival! THANKS!!!


Yep I loves me some twisted CarnEvil too , one of my favorite Haunt theme's !! Pm'ed ya


----------



## Captwolf

Greetings, this is my first post as a new member of the forum. As I see Dark Lord has been sharing his audio files some time now, could you be sooo kind and share it with this minion? Thanks in advance Dark Lord and I expect to pay it forward.


----------



## Dark lord

Captwolf said:


> Greetings, this is my first post as a new member of the forum. As I see Dark Lord has been sharing his audio files some time now, could you be sooo kind and share it with this minion? Thanks in advance Dark Lord and I expect to pay it forward.


Greetings Captwolf, PM'ed ya


----------



## Die N Rott

THANK YOU Dark Lord! You are the BEST! I loved with you sent


----------



## Dark lord

Your welcome, always happy to help when I can !


----------



## Captwolf

Tip of the hat to Dark lord, thanks for your share...will be useful!


----------



## cbonz2002

Dark Lord could I get that clown/carnival music link? I am doing a big clown display this year and want to do the music thing. Thanks!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

If you're still looking for music, this should be of interest to you.


----------



## marigolddesigns

I'm looking for some scary creepy carnival music....any chance It could be shared once again? Thank you


----------



## Dark lord

marigolddesigns said:


> I'm looking for some scary creepy carnival music....any chance It could be shared once again? Thank you


Check ya PM box, have fun - CarnEvil fun that is !


----------



## toddbigeasy

sorry if already posted, try Midnight Syndicate's "Carnival Arcane"


----------



## marigolddesigns

Thank you Dark Lord! Love the selection...you have helped so much!


----------



## Diaval

Hello All,

I been following bits and pieces of this thread for a bit now as I am looking to change my Halloween display (next year) to more reflect an evil carnival. The positive push in this direction was Spirit Halloween's new theme this year which is (conveniently) Evil Circus/Carnival. Needless to say, I am going to have a field day at my local Spirit with thier 50% sale the day after Halloween. It should give me a nice boost for next year.

Anyway, I have been reviewing some carnival music to find out what I would like.



toddbigeasy said:


> sorry if already posted, try Midnight Syndicate's "Carnival Arcane"


Surprisingly, I normally like Midnight Syndicates material and I have two of thier albums. I been using it as backdrop music for my Magic Mirror for three years now. However, I wasn't too impressed with Carnival Arcane. I found Nox Arcana's Carnival of Lost Souls much creepier and more with the theme. A close second was Midnight Circus by Michael Hedstrom. Also pretty good is Verne Langdon's Carnival Of Souls Collection, but there are not many tracks on this one. I think, for starters, I am going to go with Nox Arcana.

@Dark Lord,
While reading this thread, it seems you have a collection of carnival music that has piqued quite a bit of interest here. May I take a listen?

Thank You,

Geo


----------



## robzilla69

So far im with you jukingeo. Nox arcaina has the best ive heard yet , but then again I havn't heard Dark Lord's tracks. Hey DL could you hook a brotha up? All the zombie babies get clown makeup this year !


----------



## Diaval

robzilla69 said:


> So far im with you jukingeo. Nox arcaina has the best ive heard yet , but then again I havn't heard Dark Lord's tracks. Hey DL could you hook a brotha up? All the zombie babies get clown makeup this year !


Yes, as far as commercial collections go, Nox seems to have the feel of the earlier Midnight Syndicate stuff. For some reason thier Carnival Arcane just doesn't do it for me. However, there are some good albums in the private realm. A while ago I took a listen to Klown by Virgil, which is VERY good. It is more circus than carnival though.

I am curious to hear Dark Lord's offering as it seemed to spark quite a bit of interest in this thread.

I have to laugh that Halloween 2013 isn't here yet and I am already thinking of Halloween 2014.

Geo


----------



## Berserker

I am also doing the evil clown theme this year, interested in this music!


----------



## Diaval

Berserker said:


> I am also doing the evil clown theme this year, interested in this music!


If you are looking for the easy way and to get something commercial, something that sounds great and is priced well, it is tough to beat the Carnival Of Lost Souls CD from Nox Arcana. Midnight Syndicate also has a carnival CD out called Carnival Arcane, but I don't think it is nearly as good. For some reason it doesn't seem to follow the traditional Midnight Syndicate sound I grew to love over the years. In fact the Nox Arcana album has more of that traditional Midnight Syndicate feel. As for something that isn't commercial, just read through this thread. There are some 'fan based' made songs (or even full albums) that might catch your attention.

But you can't go wrong with Carnival of Lost Souls for starters. Here is the Amazon link...you can listen to a clip of each song to hear if it is what you are after:

http://www.amazon.com/Carnival-Lost...379260042&sr=8-1&keywords=nox+arcana+carnival

A close second to the Carnival of Lost Souls album is Klown by Virgil. This is more Circus based than carnival, but since the themes are similar, naturally the music is somewhat interchangable. As of now, this is only available in an MP3 download:

http://www.amazon.com/Klown/dp/B001...8&qid=1379260068&sr=8-1&keywords=virgil+klown

A tie to second place along with keeping with the Circus theme is this album:

http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Circ...id=1379260483&sr=1-1&keywords=midnight+circus

And of course, this is Midnight Syndicate's Carnival Arcane. But like I said, I don't particularly care for this one, but you might like it:

http://www.amazon.com/Carnival-Arca...id=1379260264&sr=8-2&keywords=carnival+arcane

There is a CD version available for a few $ more, but I posted the MP3 album instead since it has the track listings so you can listen to the clips and compare them to the other albums I posted.

Enjoy!

Geo


----------



## SAMHAYNES

here is a link to a new track that I did as a collaboration with Ghoulshow its a completely free download, hope you like it

http://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/track/free-halloween-music-carnival-haunt-soundtrack-song

Here is the video


----------



## Diaval

SAMHAYNES said:


> here is a link to a new track that I did as a collaboration with Ghoulshow its a completely free download, hope you like it
> 
> http://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/track/free-halloween-music-carnival-haunt-soundtrack-song
> 
> Here is the video
> 
> ]


Cool! Nice job! The first part of the song could definitely be used for an evil carnival or circus, but the 2nd half could be used for just about anything. It probably could be something that plays when people are waiting on line to enter a haunt or when exiting a haunt.

Geo


----------



## Mz Skull

Dark Lord would you please share the creepy carnival music again? I loved your creepy baby audio a couple yrs. ago. Unfortunately that was on the old computer that took the death dive. I'm sure the carnival is just as impressive !!! Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Dark lord

Geo, Robzilla69, Berserker & Mz Skull ( & anyone else I didn't catch request ) sorry been swamped with work & out right after on a little vacation & out to doing a pre spook magic show & ghost hunt at (Haunted ) Preston Castle in Ione,Ca. 

Had lots of fun & back now, so I'll PM you all with link to CarnEvil files in a few days as I get back into the shwiiiiiiing of things  

**Probably best for anyone interested in this or anything else I have to PM me as I am pretty busy & try to keep up and an eye out for requests posted here but may miss you......

PM me your email addy with request & will do my best to zip up file(s) & send them asap 

DL -


----------



## Dark lord

Ok, a cup 'O coffee & a little time to sit down & PM everyone this morning that requested & Pm'ed me up thru Sunday with Dropbox links to some Twisted CarnEvil !

Enjoy, hope they help & if you have any prob's, hit me with a PM ( & not a grave shovel to the skull....LoL ) & I'll help best I can 

DL


----------



## whitwellkids

I just joined and I really love your music, could you please pm me with it also.


----------



## bc211287

Would love a PM as well. Clown themed porch this year needs a little pop!!


----------



## madmangt

Now that I am sure lots of people have these, could someone send them to my email address? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Sorry been off line, super busy putting together 2 haunts for the next 2 weekend shows, building at a friends for Halloween night, reg day job & nites doing bizarre & seance magic shows......+ last minute audio mixes requests.......full plate.....LoL
I'm PMing links this morning to all.\

-DL-


----------



## indiejeannie

*creepy circus music --> horrorshow: big top*

If you're still looking for creepy circus music, I might have what you need. I recently put together a few horror-themed collections (HORRORSHOW). One, called *Big Top*, specifically focuses on creepy circus music! My brother (who creates annual "haunts") mentioned that his Halloween community was looking for this, so I went ahead and composed it  If you're interested, feel free to preview it on Bandcamp at http://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/album/horrorshow-big-top . . . Jeannie


----------



## shinytoydragon

Circus Contraption. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDLx271Ot0k


----------



## Verse 13




----------



## Jesse Yount

Look up to the shock of miss louise. Very good carousel/Wurlitzer band organ music!


----------



## Neuf350Z

I'm very late to this party but if you happen to still have this available can you PM me? I just decided to incorporate a clown into my haunt and some creepy music/sounds would be great to add!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

If this is still available, it would come in very handy for this year's haunt. Please PM me if you can.


----------



## HBHaunter

I would also be very interested if anyone still had anything available. From one evil circus clown haunter to another!


----------



## tubbee

Hey I just stumbled onto this post and I would love a copy too, I have a clown with a knife in a rocking chair and this would top it all off. If you could please pm me that would be great.


----------



## mrincredibletou

Dark Lord could I get that clown/carnival music link?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## jokersall

I'm no help here but I once had it downloaded. I've got like two songs left but it was a great collection


----------



## Dark lord

CarnEvil audio PM's coming to those of you that requested or are looking 

** EDIT - ok looks like I filled up enough PM boxes tonight with CarnEvil requests....LoL
If anyone new is needing, please PM me,makes it easier to get back to you faster than stalking the Carny thread posts


----------



## tubbee

Thanks very much Dark Lord, this is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Dark lord

Your very welcome, happy to share the scare !


----------



## skunkman

I too am revisiting the scary circus theme this year. I am doing the giant clown mouth entrance and good music is critical. I did a search and found this multiyear thread - wow!!! Can I get the link as well?


----------



## Dark lord

Your search was not in vain, PM link sent


----------



## Diaval

Dark lord said:


> Your search was not in vain, PM link sent



Hello Dark Lord, 

How are you doing? Last time we spoke about your evil carnival mix it was back in 2011. I was under the name jukingeo back then. I changed it to Diaval this year. I wanted to ask, have you since added to that evil carnival mix? If so, then I might need an update.

By any chance, would you happen to have a creepy version of "Pop goes the weasel?" I could use it for a creepy jack in the box.

Thanx,

Diaval.


----------



## mariab1299

Hello,Dark Lord....I too am doing a Spooky Carnival,and have heard so much about your mix!!!Would you be kind enough to help a fellow haunter out???


----------



## Wizard Of Oz

Gee Dark Lord there is a lot of us looking for your PM.. can I add my name? maybe a sticky for a link

Cheers Mate


----------



## lemonade

Dark Lord, would you please add me to your long list of folks wanting your evil carnival music? I have searched the web, and am unhappy with most of my finds. Would appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## ctcbeaar

Hello Dark Lord, I was wondering if I could get a link to the fantastic music I've been ready about for 21 pages?


----------



## Dark lord

Hello & sorry to get back to all so late, PM links sent to last 5 peeps below 

Am swamped modeling / restoring an old 1930's mansion that IS haunted........several other contractors left & never returned, I never had issues with haunted places I've worked on in the past....LoL I actually have had tools locked up found next morning in other spots in the house or missing compltely & I'm the last one out / 1st one in & only one with keys !!!!  Kinda of cool when I hear sounds in rooms above me when I'm downstairs & I'm the only one there  

Anyone else PM me as I will get message faster than as I'm not always checking these threads as much right now -

DL


----------



## lemonade

Thanks so much, Dark Lord. This music is great.


----------



## clem222

Darklord could you also send those to me? 
Thank you!


----------



## tpaljr63

Dark Lord 

Just wondering if you updated your Twisted Carny Music & SFX this year - if I could please PM me .. Thanks


----------



## Jonpaulburton

PM as well please. First year for carnival theme and need some sick clown/circus music. Thanks!!!


----------



## Liz Thering

Would love to have it too if still available. thx


----------



## hobieone

Would love the music too if possible? thanks


----------



## function12

Looking for an evil clown laugh for a trash can trauma startle scare. Anyone have anything?


----------



## Dark lord

My apologies to all that PMed me about Carny audio & other requests, went from that awesomely fun mansion remod to my wife loosing her mom end of the year, then her dad in Feb ( both from cancer ) & now busy rebuilding / remoding her parents place we're taking over, Trying to finish & move in by Oct so I've been offline on the forums as of late.......

I've PMed links to all with Carny & at this time, for this year, I won't be able to do any special request mixes, but more than happy to share anything I have with the family here in my library of audio for just about any haunt theme / prop - just may not respond for a few days of requests - but I will get back to you 

Happy Hauntings to all & hope your 2015 Hallo plans are evilly coming together on all those unsuspecting ToTer's !! LoL  

DL


----------



## Dark lord

function12 said:


> Looking for an evil clown laugh for a trash can trauma startle scare. Anyone have anything?


Let me see what I have for you -


----------



## printersdevil

Dark Lord, I am so sorry for your losses. You seem to have your hands full, but with an exciting move. I hope it will be a wonderful Halloween for you this year/

I would love to have anything that you have available for a witches or wizards or any conjurers for my walk thru. I would also love the gyspy violins that you mentioned last year/

Thank you. I am hoping you have some of this readily available.


----------



## function12

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

So sorry to hear of your troubles, DL. 

My iPod died and I would love to have the awesome clown clips again. Tyvm


----------



## Dark lord

Pumpkinprincess said:


> So sorry to hear of your troubles, DL.
> 
> My iPod died and I would love to have the awesome clown clips again. Tyvm


Pm-ed ya


----------



## Tessasma

Dark lord, would you mind sharing your evil carnival music yet again? I am involved in putting on a charity haunt this year and need some music for it.  It would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Dark lord

Tessasma said:


> Dark lord, would you mind sharing your evil carnival music yet again? I am involved in putting on a charity haunt this year and need some music for it.  It would be greatly appreciated!!!


Would be happy to help, on a job site at the moment. I'll send you a link when I get home & fire up ye ol puter with my SFX audio.


----------



## 3echo9

Dark Lord, would you be able to send me the link as well? Your music seems to come highly recommended here!


----------



## ErikaW

I was coming to this forum to find Evil Circus/Carnival/Scary Clown music/sounds.

Anyone find anything really creepy for a haunted house? PLEASE SHARE!


----------



## Dark lord

PM links sent


----------



## 3echo9

Dark Lord! You're the man! Thank You!!!!


----------



## Phantome46

Dark lord could you please PM me as I'm planning my Carnevil party in the UK

Thanks


----------



## Dark lord

Phantome46 said:


> Dark lord could you please PM me as I'm planning my Carnevil party in the UK
> 
> Thanks


PMed you links, hope they help your CarnEvil party !!


----------



## backdraft125

Doing a carnival theme this year and would like a copy please???


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Has this been added yet?


----------



## FatBastardCanada

Hey Dark lord - would it be possible to grab the Evil Circus / Carnival music you were passing along a few years ago? I've got some soundscapes I can send your way too if you like.


----------



## Dark lord

FatBastardCanada said:


> Hey Dark lord - would it be possible to grab the Evil Circus / Carnival music you were passing along a few years ago? I've got some soundscapes I can send your way too if you like.


You got it FBC, PM links sent


----------



## Dark lord

backdraft125 said:


> Doing a carnival theme this year and would like a copy please???


You got it too !
Enjoy

DL


----------



## Screaming Demons

Dark lord needs to get some kind of an award!


----------



## EPD

Dark Lord - would it be possible to get a copy too? I'm doing Carnevil this year 7 it sounds like it'd go perfectly!! Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Screaming Demons said:


> Dark lord needs to get some kind of an award!


Aww, golly gosh......thank you, but just happy to help as I know audio really makes it & I used to have probs finding good stuff, so I made it a personal mission to find haunt audio for different themes & ended up creating when I & others needed something in particular. I'm not a professional, just a hobbyist with a knack for creating when needed & happy to share with the family here


----------



## Dark lord

EPD said:


> Dark Lord - would it be possible to get a copy too? I'm doing Carnevil this year 7 it sounds like it'd go perfectly!! Thanks!


Shooting you a couple links now


----------



## Smarts

Dark Lord would you be willing to share the evil circus/ carnival music along with any creepy clown laughs tracks? It would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Jagger

Dark Lord, I know its late in the game, any chance I can get those links? Are they something I can download to a CD to play in our CD player on Halloween?

Thanks

Jagger


----------



## Daytonagp4

yup i need some too
asap


----------



## ZombieRobb

Hey Darklord,
Any chance I can get a link to the evil carnival/clown music? I thought I had this covered, but what I have isnt very good.

Thanks


----------



## Dark lord

Sent & sent - Hope it helps
Besides, Evil klownz need lovin too.........lol


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Dark lord, while you're at it, I'd like to see what you've got. Some friends have a little bitty haunted house going with some circus elements. (Thought about going all-circus, but clowns aren't getting much good press these days.) Would you mind sharing? If there's anything I"ve got that you might want, I'd gladly contribute.


----------



## Dark lord

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Dark lord, while you're at it, I'd like to see what you've got. Some friends have a little bitty haunted house going with some circus elements. (Thought about going all-circus, but clowns aren't getting much good press these days.) Would you mind sharing? If there's anything I"ve got that you might want, I'd gladly contribute.


You got it, more than happy to shoot you some CarnEvil klown music, besides evil klownz need lovin too.......lol


----------



## repo_man

Here's something short I threw together for our work haunt this year. It was outside, hence the nature sound effects.


----------



## univofmiss

Dark lord said:


> You got it, more than happy to shoot you some CarnEvil klown music, besides evil klownz need lovin too.......lol


Dark lord, I believe my 2017 haunt will consist somewhat of this same theme. Any chance you could send me the PM as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glitterati

I was going to ask the same!
Dark Lord, can I echo the same request? Many thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Glitterati said:


> I was going to ask the same!
> Dark Lord, can I echo the same request? Many thanks!


Check your PM's 
Now bring in the klownz !!


----------



## lucidhalloween

Hi Dark Lord, could I please ask for a copy too? Thanks for helping us all out!


----------



## univofmiss

Hiya Dark Lord! You never sent me the PM. I'd GREATLY appreciate it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark lord

Lucidhalloween & uniofmiss PM's sent. 

Sorry everyone haven't been on here as much as I used to be, been kind of taking a vacation from Halloween ( ya I never thought I'd say that....lol )
but don't want to get burned out so a little vaca then back around "Halloween town" here.

I've been still being spooky but as a magician of my past days, resurfacing as we call ourselves - Paranormal entertainers / the bizarre & spooky 
Regular contractor work / customer jobs & rebuilding my wife's parents home after they passed & moving in & finishing all the small stuff still has taken my time away from here. My spirit still lingers here & Dark lords ghost drops in here from time to time & haunts a few threads.....lol

I have started my resurrection chants so I should be around a little more especially in the music threads, the best way if you have a request is PM me, I'll get the notification probably sooner than I see a request post  

Happy Hauntings & may all your dreams be never ending nightmares that give you inspirational prop ideas to build & share your nightmares with unsuspecting ToTer's !


----------



## lucidhalloween

Thanks so much, that's amazing.. just what i needed and enough for a full walk through! ????


----------



## lucidhalloween

Sorry, those were smiley faces but came out as question marks.. d'oh


----------

